# Limited or no connectivity in Windows 8



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

I bought an Acer laptop running on Windows 8, but the internet would disconnect every few minutes and it would say no internet connectivity or limited connectivity.
I replaced the PC with an other one and I had the same problem.
so I returned the PC and bought a Packard Bell running on windows 8 as well, but again the same problem.
I do have other computers in my household working fine (not windows 8).
What can I do to check what's wrong?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like an issue with windows 8 and your router - as you have tried 3 windows 8 PCs and your other PCs work with wireless OK 
BUT lets try a few things

1) Make and exact model of the PC 
2) Does it work when connected to the router by cable OK
3) Run xirrus and post a screen shot 
4) log into the router and remove the wireless security and connect - if that works OK - Log back into the router and put the Security on again
5) Goto the PC manufacturers web support site and load the latest driver
6) goto device manager and right click on the adapter and uninstall/remove and then restart the PC and let windows re-detect the hardware and reinstall the driver
7) What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc 
8) would you post the following tests when the internet is working OK, and then repeat ALL the tests when the internet disconnects.

Make sure you also indicate on the reply which tests are for what condition.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

BEFORE U START READING YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT THE INTERNET DISCONNECTS LESS WHEN EVERYONE IS ASLEEP (THE INTERNET IS LESS USED)

1) I have a : Packard Bell EasyNote TE11HC-53216g32Mnks.
2) Yes it does work fine when connected to a cable, but I can't be 100% sure.
3) Posted a screen shot.
4) I can't mess with my router for many reasons but as I have at least 12 machines working fine.
5) the latest driver is installed.
6) removed and reinstalled driver.
7)Norton internet security (still installed)
8)
Tests Done while online

C:\Users\Christ>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Studio
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0A-3E-8E-17-38-51
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-3E-8E-17-38-51
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d15:4b26:2164:7f4c%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.86(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 17, 2012 4:24:18 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 17, 2012 10:24:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 319307406
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-CF-45-6B-B8-88-E3-57-CD-53
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : SWDL.WDS
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-88-E3-57-CD-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:2c70:3a13:262f:36d2(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c70:3a13:262f:36d2%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
______________________________________

Ping Test 1
C:\Windows\system32>Ping 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

Ping Test 2
C:\Windows\system32>Ping google.com
Pinging google.com [173.194.32.6] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.32.6: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.32.6: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=53
Reply from 173.194.32.6: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=52
Reply from 173.194.32.6: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=53
Ping statistics for 173.194.32.6:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms

Ping Test 3 
C:\Windows\system32>Ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=44
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=44
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 106ms, Maximum = 107ms, Average = 106ms7
__________________________________________________
I WILL RUN THE OTHER TESTS WHEN THE CONNECTION DROPS


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> BEFORE U START READING YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT THE INTERNET DISCONNECTS LESS WHEN EVERYONE IS ASLEEP


 so all devices disconnect - not just the windows 8 PC 


> but as I have at least 12 machines working fine


 and these q2 machines never disconnect - is that correct

If not, then would you provide 
Make and model of the router and if separate the modem 
the status of the lights on the router and modem when working and repeat when not working



> Norton internet security (still installed)


 that can cause issues - remove using the norton removal tool - see below

how far away from the router are you ?? -61 if fluctuating could be the cause - leave xirrus running so we can see the graph when disconnects



> I can't mess with my router for many reasons


 make and model of the router - is the modem separate 
and why can you not mess with the router ? is it yours ?

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Norton Removal Tool *
I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
https://www-secure.symantec.com/nor...t=Norton Core&pvid=f-core-cur&version=current

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

The Modem Lights Never Change and No ONLY WINDOWS 8 disconnects.
But what I meant is that the pressure on the modem could be the reason although it only affects me.
The modem and router are not separate


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

I removed Norton twice to make sure


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you answer the questions from previous post please



> how far away from the router are you ?? -61 if fluctuating could be the cause - leave xirrus running so we can see the graph when disconnects





> make and model of the router - is the modem separate
> and why can you not mess with the router ? is it yours ?


-----


> But what I meant is that the pressure on the modem could be the reason although it only affects me.


 does it work perfectly when others are not connected - try stopping a few for a while and see what happens


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

i'm 3-6 meters away (full signal)
i did stop a few and i didn't have any problems today
and i did notice that the more machines are being used the faster my PC disconnects
the modem (router) is mine but i'm not the only owner.
and i have a past in messing up router settings


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i did stop a few and i didn't have any problems today


 sounds like a volume issue maybe 
strange it kicks your PC off 


> and i have a past in messing up router settings


 I would suggest a firmware update - or a reset to factory defaults - but that may not be where you want to go



> and i did notice that the more machines are being used the faster my PC disconnects


 any particular machine


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

actually yes, a Toshiba Qosmio laptop


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Toshiba Qosmio laptop


 try updating the wireless driver on that PC

also what IP address is it using ?


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

1)the driver is up to date
2)i'm not sure but why?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> 2)i'm not sure but why?


if its the same as yours , then there will be a conflict and you will be disconnected


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

well can i use http://whatismyipaddress.com/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no thats the public IP that everyone would have the same IP

its the router IP address 192.168.x.x


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

well where can i find that ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ipconfig /all

have a look at yours in post #3
this is for the wireless adapter
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.86(Preferred)


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

They're different


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are they both set for DHCP 

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

No Mine is not.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it was on post #3 - under the wireless adapter settings 

ignore the tunnel adapters 

or post the ipconfig /all here again


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

C:\Users\Christ>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Studio
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0A-3E-8E-17-38-51
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-3E-8E-17-38-51
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5d15:4b26:2164:7f4c%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.86(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 17, 2012 11:05:02 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 17, 2012 6:12:50 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 319307406
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-CF-45-6B-B8-88-E3-57-CD-53

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : SWDL.WDS
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-88-E3-57-CD-53
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.lan:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3479:17fc:262f:36d2(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3479:17fc:262f:36d2%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 536870912
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-CF-45-6B-B8-88-E3-57-CD-53

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

in that case : yes DHCP is enabled on both


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

how is it possible to have the same problem three times in a row ??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> how is it possible to have the same problem three times in a row ??


 the problem your PC disconnected and reconnected

and it *only* happens when the other PC is connected

i have pretty much run out of ideas


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

what can i do then ?


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

The problem is not in the PC itself


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> and it only happens when the other PC is connected





> actually yes, a Toshiba Qosmio laptop


is this still the case , only this one PC causes the issue


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, i stopped using the Toshiba computer and the problem stopped with it but that's just not a solution


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Well, i stopped using the Toshiba computer and the problem stopped with it but that's just not a solution


 no - but it points to an issue with the Toshiba or the router and toshiba and wndows 8 PCs - as you have tried three

can we see an ipconfig /all from the toshiba

Try using a fixed IP on your PC

to set a fixed IP 
To configure a fixed IP address in windows 8

http://www.online-tech-tips.com/windows-8/windows-8-assign-static-ip-address/

set as follows 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.200
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

for DNS set to
Preferred :- 8.8.8.8
and
Alternative :- 8.8.4.4


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

etaf said:


> Try using a fixed IP on your PC


Why??
_______________________________________________________________

C:\Documents and Settings\Windows>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : COMPUTER-8A9EDF
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-CB-46-48
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.81
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 20, 2012 11:26:15
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 20, 2012 12:26:15
PM


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just to see if it makes any difference , something may be going on with re-assigning IP address , just a long shot - and cant think of anything else to try now 

its up to you


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

well can the amount of machines using the same router affect the internet connection?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, it will make a lot of difference to performance and if others are downloading and updates , video streaming or using P2P at all , then it can slow you down a lot
BUT not the symptoms you have , which is just the ONE PC being disconnected


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

well there could be a certain problem that affects windows 8 because it has something different.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> well there could be a certain problem that affects windows 8 because it has something different.


 could be , sorry not very helpful , as i just do not know and have not seen the same issues reported on this or other forums , YET


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

well if you do think of something let me know and if i find the solution i'll post it


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know that you said the wireless adapter on the Toshiba is up to date, but please confirm that it is the latest *from Toshiba's web site*. The Intel 2200bg may have suffered more varied driver problems than any other wireless adapter in history. 

Otherwise I don't have any more to offer than Wayne except to refer you to this thread, in particular post # 3.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

yes i double checked; it's up to date 
i re-installed it just to make sure but it was up to date


----------

